# LaTeX avec un mac



## alander (8 Mars 2007)

J'utilise depuis des années LaTeX sous windows, comme je vais passer sur mac. Que me conseillez vous pour utiliser Latex sous OS avec un panel COMPLET de packages. Pour la compilation j'utilise sur pc winEDT qui est très simple d'utilisation existe t il des programmes similaires sur mac?


merci


----------



## bompi (8 Mars 2007)

Il y a &#231;a. Et ce site est instructif.


----------



## jcame (8 Mars 2007)

Mieux encore : http://darkwing.uoregon.edu/~koch/texshop/texshop.html


----------



## bompi (8 Mars 2007)

Non. Pas mieux. 

TeXShop est un &#233;diteur sympathique mais il ne va pas te compiler des .tex en .dvi : il te faut une distribution LaTeX pour cela ...


----------



## bompi (8 Mars 2007)

Personnellement j'ai utilis&#233; _ii2_ pour installer GhostScript (qui n'est d'ailleurs plus install&#233; par d&#233;faut sur Tiger) et Tex.


----------



## FjRond (9 Mars 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Non. Pas mieux.
> 
> TeXShop est un éditeur sympathique mais il ne va pas te compiler des .tex en .dvi : il te faut une distribution LaTeX pour cela ...



Ça, c'est chacun son truc. Personnellement, après avoir commencé avec iTeXMac, puis TeXShop et Vim, ce qui me paraît indépassable et que j'utilise depuis un an et demi pour LaTeX, c'est GNU Emacs avec AucTeX.


----------



## bompi (9 Mars 2007)

Ce n'est pas de cela dont je parlais dans ce post-ci : il faut faire la diff&#233;rence entre la notion de distribution et celle d'&#233;diteur "capable de traiter des fichiers TeX/LaTeX". C'est tout.

Personnellement, j'&#233;dite avec un peu n'importe quoi ... Le syst&#232;me de paquetage de ii2 fonctionne assez bien, m&#234;me mieux sur Tiger que sur Panther [justement parce que GhostScript n'est plus l&#224;].


----------



## FjRond (9 Mars 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Ce n'est pas de cela dont je parlais dans ce post-ci : il faut faire la différence entre la notion de distribution et celle d'éditeur "capable de traiter des fichiers TeX/LaTeX". C'est tout.
> 
> Personnellement, j'édite avec un peu n'importe quoi ... Le système de paquetage de ii2 fonctionne assez bien, même mieux sur Tiger que sur Panther [justement parce que GhostScript n'est plus là].


Tout à fait, mais comme le sujet a vite dérivé vers la question des éditeurs...


			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Non. Pas mieux.
> 
> TeXShop est un éditeur sympathique mais il ne va pas te compiler des .tex en .dvi : il te faut une distribution LaTeX pour cela ...


----------

